
Runit Island - souterrain
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runit_Island
======
souterrain
The Runit Dome is reportedly leaking.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/05/20/us-put-
nucl...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/05/20/us-put-nuclear-
waste-under-dome-pacific-island-now-its-cracking-open/)

